# a question for Kindle readers.



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

There's been a lot of talk lately about ebooks, the death of the print book, etc., and after reading yet another such article (on my computer, ironically) I immediately posted this facebook status:

_...will not give up on print. Say what you will about the unstoppable advancement of technology - the experience of reading a book v. the experience of reading an ebook cannot be compared to anything else but newspaper articles, and articles take an average of maybe 10 minutes to read. I simply don't see people giving up their books, or the book experience._

I should have added they will very likely do both - read their ebooks, but also enjoy print.

What do you do? Do you still buy paperbacks even though you have Kindles, or are you Kindle-loyal? And why (for either)?

I don't have a Kindle, yet (can't afford one), but I have to admit that even though I will never give up my books, and will never stop buying real books, e-readers are looking pretty attractive, too. I just don't know if I can make the transition, though. I just don't know...

How do you fold down a page? How do you make a note in the margin? How do you underline a favorite passage on an ebook?


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> How do you fold down a page? How do you make a note in the margin? How do you underline a favorite passage on an ebook?


Hi Kristen,

My reader isn't a Kindle, but I can do all those things. Not only that, I can export those notes to my PC. 

I love all books: paper, electronic, and audio.

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kindle does all that and more. It talks to me. Now I've tried to train my 1,000 page History of the Sung Dynasty to talk to me, but it won't even belch out a _Ni hao ma?_

Edward C. Patterson

Rowling has caved! Yippee yeah! e-Book Harry Potter, complete with a horcrux coming as soon as she can make her deal.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:



> Rowling has caved! Yippee yeah! e-Book Harry Potter, complete with a horcrux coming as soon as she can make her deal.


Fantastic news!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> What do you do? Do you still buy paperbacks even though you have Kindles, or are you Kindle-loyal? And why (for either)?


I haven't bought a single "real" book since I got my Kindle in February 2008. I much prefer the reading experience on a Kindle, and I love not having to give away books to someone or find a place to donate them.



> How do you fold down a page? How do you make a note in the margin? How do you underline a favorite passage on an ebook?


With a Kindle you can bookmark a page, highlight text, make notes (although not in the margin).


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I will still collect hard back signed copies of books of love. Most of my reading will be on my kindle. It's a bit like the iPod for me. I've never purchased a CD (though I love looking at CD cover art) since I got my iPod.

Imogen
(who used to love, and still hoards her old LP's)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, think of it as another phase for books (like VHS, Tpes and 3.5 ridgies). I have sitting in my collection a not too old book (Ch'ieng-lung period - 1735 or so) of the Tao Teh-ching (The Book of Changes) by Lao Tzu. That book is completely written on thin bamboo strips, each sewn together and afixed to a silk backing. It's quite a bulky thing to tote considering I have a paperback of the same work in translation that I can fit in my back pocket, and it also is on the kindle. But, yes, the thing is over 200 years old (as I said not that old by Chinese standards) and is in better shape that my 1800 edition of the Law of th State of New Jersy (in colonial print and yellowing).

Edward C. Patterson
I should take a picture of that Bamboo book and put it up here. Maybe tomorrow. How say y'all).


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I read via the kindle app on my iPod touch, and I absolutely love the convenience of carrying my library in my pocket.  Now, I've never been one to mark up my pleasure reading books...I mainly still buy print for non-fiction works that I expect to use for notetaking.  I also love, love, love that many children's books are available, and I can so easily lie in bed with my kids with my touch in the palm of my hand and read to them.


----------



## EliseBell (May 20, 2010)

http://elizabeth-silentscreams.blogspot.com/2010/05/independent-authors-death-of-publishers.html

wrote a blog on this subject those are my thoughts/opinions on it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I doubt all paper books will go away, but I think ebooks will change the publishing world.  If the majority of the people buying books are buying ebooks, then large print runs might be in jeopardy.  But as POD costs go down, this might become more the norm.

Just what I think.

Vicki


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the last paper books I got were a gift from the author!  Since getting my kindle, the only time I've bought DTBs was for a long trip on which I was not taking the kindle.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I love reading on my kindle. I wasn't sure that I would when I first got it. I thought, "I feel like I'm reading on a calculator." That lasted about 10 minutes. Once I got into the story, that was all that mattered. 
I still buy print books, too, but only if they wouldn't translate well to the kindle. Graphic novels, art books, pattern books, kids books.
(my grandson wants a kindle, but I've told him he doesn't get to play with it until he can actually read.)


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,
I haven't bought any DTB's since getting my Kindle - can't say that I won't but I do love the convenience offered by the Kindle.

I truly feel that we are part of the biggest reading/writing revolution since Guttenberg invented the printing press and I don't see that revolution coming undone in any significant way. Just like iPod etc changed the way we buy and listen to music the eReaders are changing how we read, it's a fact of life. I'm just very, very grateful to be getting in so close to the ground floor because I'd be almost willing to bet that it won't take long before self-publishing an ebook will become as costly [or as difficult?] as self-publishing a traditional paperback - there's always someone out there who'll figure out a way to lock in the majority of profits for themselves 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

DTBs are still going to be around, but in a few years, they will be in smaller print runs. 

Think of it this way: did people stop going to Broadway shows just because a new movie theater opened? Did people stop cooking on stoves when the microwave entered their lives? The answer is no. 

Brick and mortar stores are still going to be around. They are already adapting (read: B&N with the nook, Borders with Kobo). They are being smart. They will continue to adapt. 

Publishers just need to catch up.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

This has been interesting - thank you all for responding!

My husband went to an Apple store with a friend yesterday, and he came home salivating over the iPad. His friend, who has an iPhone, was tempting me with its capabilities. "You can even turn book pages on it like you're reading a real book," he said.

I have to admit, it's tempting. But this morning, as I read a paperback on the couch and lay it face down when I want a break, I'm still pretty attached to the "old" way, I guess.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't purchase many paper books at all any more.  I still read the ones that I have and I check them out from the library when I can't get a Kindle version.
It's so nice to be able to hold the Kindle one-handed and still be able to turn pages.  I can make the font bigger when my eyes get tired.  I don't have to find a bookmark, because the Kindle remembers my place.  If I want to add a bookmark or a note, I can.  I carry an entire library with me in my purse at all time.  I NEVER have to worry about being out somewhere and not having something to read if I get caught in long lines or whatever.
And I don't want to be rude or anything, but you are passing judgement on something that you have not tried.  That's a little unfair.  When I got my first Kindle, I wasn't sure what to expect and my thoughts were similar to yours.  But after reading on it for about 10 minutes, I was hooked.  So it's very possible that you might change your mind if you had a chance to try an e-ink screen.  I show mine off whenever I can - if you post your location, you might find a K-boards person close by who would be willing to show theirs off (if you are near Austin, TX let me know).  If you are in Florida, Kindles are in some Targets.  You can also go to a Barnes and Noble and look at a Nook or try to find a Sony Reader either in a Sony Store or a Best Buy.  The interfaces and the buttons are different, but you can see what all the fuss is about on the screen.  You can't really compare the e-ink screen to the iPad since that's a different technology.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

well said Andra! couldn't say it better.

I read on my Kindle, and re-read my favorites in DTB format because my favorites are the only ones ever purchased by me, I still love my library.  The story is the important thing, not the format, if you only read because you like the feel of a book you, in my opinion, missing the point, the story is the same no matter what you read it from, the formatting shouldn't get in the way which is what makes my Kindle so lovable.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My reading, when I can find time for it, consists mostly of fiction - I just read for pleasure. I don't need any bells or whistles such as notating, highilghting, etc. Because I have arthritis in my hands and my eyesight isn't what it used to be, the Kindle is everything I need. Easy to hold and easy to read, no matter how late it is or how tired I am.

The only DTB's I'll buy from here on out is reference books.

I love my Kindle.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

As promised, here's pictures of my Tao teh-ching - thicker than a Kindle (I got lazy and instead of taking pictures, found the saved gallery from the store where I purchased it).


































Needless to say, along with my Chou Dynasty cowry shell money and a few 3,000 year old Chou Dynasty coins, it's among my prized possessions. BTW, photo 2 is opened to the last page and photo three is opened to the first. You can see that it is the beginning as it says _yi-chuan (scroll one) tao ke tao nung shen - tao ming ke ming nung shen tao_, probably the most famous opening lines in Chinese literature. (The path that is, is not the true path. The path that can be named, is not the true path). etc.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Andra nailed it.  

In the year+ since I first got a K2, I've read some 250 books.  Exactly two were on paper. I no longer read paper unless a.) I absolutely have to read that particular book for some reason AND b.) it's not available in any electronic format whatsoever.

As Andra said, you're railing against a process you've no personal experience with.  I never ever marked up a book prior to Kindle, because books were sacred to me.  I annotate on my K2 all the time.  I never got rid of a book prior to Kindle.  Now I replace parts of my library every month and cheerfully send the paper versions off to be loved by others.  I never carried a book with me day in and day out; now I have approximately four hundred in my purse wherever I go, with thousands more available wirelessly in just seconds.  I've discovered literally dozens of new authors since I went ebook only, some of whom are new to the business, but many of whom have been widely published for years--I just never paid attention to their work in my monthly bookstore visits.  Oh, and my hands don't hurt from dealing with heavy, awkward paperbacks and hardcovers, so I can read for even longer stretches.  (This may not be an advantage; my house needs cleaning!  LOL)

Having an e-reader has dramatically enhanced my reading experience.  You may or may not find it does the same for you.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> What do you do? Do you still buy paperbacks even though you have Kindles, or are you Kindle-loyal? And why (for either)?


I bought my Kindle on March 29th. Since then I have purchased:

20 e-books, and 
0 (zero) paperbacks or hardbound books.

It's not a matter of "Kindle-loyalty" so much as the fact that the Kindle is much easier to read (less eyestrain, squinting, etc) than a paperback, and it is more convenient because I carry it with me in my purse everywhere I go. I love the fact that I never lose my place, because Amazon keeps track of that for me.

I would *like* to be able to say that I would buy a paperback if the book wasn't available for Kindle. However, I must blushingly admit that this is simply not true. I put off reading such books, instead of buying paperback versions. After all, there are hundreds of thousands of e-books from which to choose, and I can always find something that appeals to me.

At one point in my life my book collection was large enough to fill 87 large boxes, and this became quite an albatross. Before buying my Kindle, I managed to do quite a bit of culling and had reduced its size to 12 boxes (over several years). I doubt I will ever get rid of the remaining books, many of which are quite dear to me. But I will not purchase more.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

When I told several of my friends that I was thinking/bought a Kindle they went on and on and on about their love of physical books. Which is fine, for them. For years I have not liked holding physical books or squinting at tiny font sizes and have dreamed of eReaders since before they existed. Since getting a Kindle I have bought more books than I probably have my entire adult life, and have been reading on a daily bases which I haven't done since I was a kid.

I'll continue to buy physical non-fiction books (but would also like a digital copy of them), and books for the author to autograph.



Kristen Tsetsi said:


> But this morning, as I read a paperback on the couch and lay it face down when I want a break, I'm still pretty attached to the "old" way, I guess.


With the Kindle, and I suspect other eReaders, when you return to a book it will be on the page you were last on.



Kristen Tsetsi said:


> How do you fold down a page? How do you make a note in the margin? How do you underline a favorite passage on an ebook?


All of these can be very easily done on a Kindle.

I think if you prefer physical books, that is fine. So long as there is a choice so people can decide how they want to read, all is good.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Andra said:


> And I don't want to be rude or anything, but you are passing judgement on something that you have not tried. That's a little unfair. When I got my first Kindle, I wasn't sure what to expect and my thoughts were similar to yours. But after reading on it for about 10 minutes, I was hooked. So it's very possible that you might change your mind if you had a chance to try an e-ink screen. I show mine off whenever I can - if you post your location, you might find a K-boards person close by who would be willing to show theirs off (if you are near Austin, TX let me know). If you are in Florida, Kindles are in some Targets. You can also go to a Barnes and Noble and look at a Nook or try to find a Sony Reader either in a Sony Store or a Best Buy. The interfaces and the buttons are different, but you can see what all the fuss is about on the screen. You can't really compare the e-ink screen to the iPad since that's a different technology.


 Oh, I'm sorry - I thought I was very careful to not sound like I was passing judgment. Not in the negative way it sounds, anyway.  I fully understand why OTHERS like their Kindles (or other e-readers). It's just a personal attachment issue I have to books made with paper, I think. And until I started this thread, I had no idea the Kindle could do all of those things (bookmark, accept notes or highlights, etc.). It sounds VERY cool - don't get me wrong.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> A
> As Andra said, you're railing against a process you've no personal experience with.


 I'm really not. I didn't mean for my expression of a preference - and genuine questions about Kindle - to be perceived as judgmental. I truly don't dislike the Kindle. As of now (not having a Kindle or other e-reader, and only knowing what it's like to read on a computer and not enjoying it very much because of the screen), all I have is a personal preference. I have no opinion of anyone else's preference. No judgment.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kristen:

There are "screens" and then there are "screens." Computer or back-lit screens are harsh on the eyes. In fact, I don't think the iPad can be classified as an e-Reader, because it is backlit. Don't take it to the beach unless you need a mirror.   However, Kindle, Sony & Nook use eInk, which is good on the eyes, and with the ease of hand hold (even with the DX), and for us blind folk (I read and write with only one eye - well, an eye and a half - a semi-cycloptic experience), the ability to adjust font size has saved me the cost and time of learning yet another language - Braille. Plus for completists like myself, there's an egoistic happiness harboring in my soul knowing that I have 6,000 plus works in 1,273 items in a device that fits into my man-purse. If they were in print, it would take a twenty five room mansion to hold the same quantity. It's one of the perks of living so long to see it.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sassafrazzled (Mar 14, 2010)

I think until you have one in your hand and start to use it it's hard to understand just what the big deal is. I've been a reader all my life and I come from a family of readers with bookcases lining the walls. Right now I'm living overseas and was attracted to the kindle largely because I was sick of the cost and limited availability of English language books. I had no idea how I was actually going to feel about using an ebook reader. Reading at the computer or a laptop doesn't appeal to me at all beyond things like forums or articles/blogs.

Within an hour or so of starting to use the Kindle though I was totally converted. The eInk display feels just like reading a standard paperback page to me. After months of use I still occasionally forget and flip it over expecting the book cover to be there. I wander around the house with the Kindle in one hand just like I would with a standard book. In fact it's easier because I can switch hands without skipping a beat or put it down without needing a bookmark. Page 1 or page 400, whatever position, whichever hand, the Kindle stays equally easy to use. Feeling tired? I can just adjust the font size up a little. Not sure what that word means or what a reference was to? I can look it up without even getting out of bed. I would love in iPad but not specifically for reading. I couldn't carry it around like I can a print book or my Kindle. Good luck holding an iPad in one hand and turning pages while stirring soup on the stove, not a problem for the Kindle.

Some books are wonderful to actually have in my hands, I love browsing through thing like cookbooks or reference materials. There is still beauty in physical books. What I have found though is that the great majority of the books that I read are fiction paperbacks and my enjoyment is in the reading, not in the having. EBooks shine in that department and I read and buy more books now than ever before with no worries about where to put them afterwards or what to do with the ones I didn't enjoy.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have had my Kindle a bit over a year and I have bought 2 paperbooks for my self in that time 1 from my favorite Author who I collect her books(I'll continue to purchase hers) and one I wish I hadn't great book but rather thick and hard to hold.  I continue to work my way through the stockpile I had prior, but I do so at a very slow rate...much slower than before and once the pile is gone I doubt very seriously I will purchase Paper anymore other than the 1 HB a year from Sandra Brown.  
The PB's are now much more uncomfortable to hold and since I have very limited use of my hans thats real important and the small print bothers me as well.  I can't wait until I use the Kindle alone I'd be curious to see how many books I go through at that point.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I am not Kindle-Loyal I just prefer reading on a Kindle more than books. It holds all my books, it's easy to purchase new ones anytime, anywhere. 
I can adjust the font size to my liking which may be different on different days. If I can get it on my Kindle that's what I buy if not I buy the book (or wait). But it's what I happen to like it's not for everyone. My wife owns 3 e-readers, she rarely uses them she prefers books. To each his own. BTW, my wife also has an iPad, I've tried it, I like the Kindle better for reading books.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> I have to admit, it's tempting. But this morning, as I read a paperback on the couch and lay it face down when I want a break, I'm still pretty attached to the "old" way, I guess.


I'm a long-term mac aficionado, and have an iPhone, iMac, and iPad, just to put it out there . I also have a K2, which was a Chanukah 2009 gift from my parents-in-law. I gotta say, since getting the kindle, I have not purchased any paper books for personal reading. I *have* purchased a number of paperbacks on clearance to take to my IL's beach house for the whole family to share, and I've purchased paper books for my kids (the younger two - the 9 yr old mostly reads ebooks on his iPod - but actually I had to buy him some paper books to take to camp with him because he's not allowed to take electronic devices there!), but honestly, not for me - in fact, I was desperate to read Dead in the Family, to the point that after it came out, I sat in Barnes and Noble and read it without buying it. Then when it came out in kindle format just a couple of days ago, I bought it. I am actually a friend-of-a-friend of Charlaine Harris, and I told her that I was doing that, and she thought it was cool  (she also mentioned that she was very happy that Amazon is now carrying Dead in the Family in kindle format!). So anyway my point is - I *love* the ebooks way more than the paper books. When I want a break, I can close my Kindle's oberon cover, and lay it on the sofa - or just turn it face down if I want. Same with my iPad or iPhone. I'm not sure why anyone would be more attached to a paper book.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had my Kindle over 2 years and haven't bought a paper book in that time. I do read paper books because anything I want that is overpriced by my lights or not available for Kindle I get from the library. The fact is you don't need to turn down pages, since the Kindle keeps your place, although you can bookmark if you want to. You can mark passages and make notes if you want to, although I never did it in paper books and don't on the Kindle. And you can most certainly lay the Kindle down on the couch or anywhere else and walk away for a while. But if ereading doesn't appeal, why worry about it? Do whatever works for you.

P.S. The one thing I used to do with paper books that I can't do with the Kindle is swat bugs. Giving that up hasn't been too much of a hardship.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought Ozzy Osbourne's book because I wanted to go to his book signing but have to admit that I haven't read much of it.. probably will get it on Kindle when the price drops.

I WILL buy Kat von D's next book in paper and have the first one, because the format just wouldn't work on Kindle.

Nick Bantock's books wouldn't work on Kindle.

And I'm still on some bookring/bookray lists on bookcrossing.com and those books I do read and then pass along, in paper.  But I'm always happy to get back to the Kindle.

My reasons are all covered above.

And to be really honest, I don't use my stove.. just my microwave..


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I only have five titles on my Kindle (for PC) and I'm not certain I'll get an actual Kindle. Why? I don't like to spend the $. I use my Public Library and probably will continue to get most of the books I read from that source.

I have often found titles at the PL I really liked and bought for my home library. 

I think the e-books are innovative and signs of the future, and I applaud the technology. But it's a bit hard to share an e-book with a friend. I suppose that's the point, of course, everyone has to buy what they read; so publishers/authors might make more money.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> There's been a lot of talk lately about ebooks, the death of the print book, etc., and after reading yet another such article (on my computer, ironically) I immediately posted this facebook status:
> 
> _...will not give up on print. Say what you will about the unstoppable advancement of technology - the experience of reading a book v. the experience of reading an ebook cannot be compared to anything else but newspaper articles, and articles take an average of maybe 10 minutes to read. I simply don't see people giving up their books, or the book experience._
> 
> ...


You don't have to give up on print. However, with the Kindle you can carry your library in your pocket. Reading newspapers becomes an absolute pleasure because you don't have to wipe off the messy newsprint. If, like me, you like to read several books at once, you don't have to worry about losing your place.

Also, unexpectedly, the Kindle has opened up the new pleasure of reading out of print books I'd never be able to find in a library. Many of these books are in the public domain and are available on Amazon or through Google Books.

Overall, I find I read more now on my Kindle than I used to. You can fold down a page by "bookmarking" your place in the Kindle. You can type in notes and highlight favorite passages. If you're doing research, you can then take that file and copy it back to your computer. The Kindle has made writing papers much easier than it's ever been before.

Overall, you choose how to use the Kindle in ways that delight you. It expands your reading horizons rather than contracting them.


----------



## JMSetzler (Apr 25, 2010)

I am making the switch to Kindle only.  I got my Kindle for Christmas and I haven't looked back.  I'll admit that there have been some bumpy sections in the road during this switch though.  As of today, I have completed 16 books using the Kindle.  It has taken me a little while to get used to the concept, but I'm still finding reasons I prefer the Kindle over a paper book.  Here is what I have found so far that I think is advantageous:

1.  Since I'm often reading more than one book at a time, I have less to carry around with me.

2. When I'm reading in bed at night, it doesn't require two hands to hold the book open and turn the pages.  

3. The books, for the most part, are cheaper (see analysis below).

4. I can change the font size on the fly

5. I can search for passages in a book

6.  I actually like the Kindle's "Notes and Highlights" feature.  That took me a while to get used to, but now that I am used to it, I prefer it over actually marking in a book.  All of my 'notes and highlights' appear in one place.

7.  I'm experiencing more authors than I would have otherwise.  I'm constantly finding free and cheap stuff for the Kindle that has turned out to be very worthwhile reading.... stuff that I would have probably ignored on the bookshelf at the local big box bookstore.

There are only a couple things I don't like about the Kindle, and they are minor IMHO...

1. If I leave it laying on a park bench, I'm out of a lot more than the cost of a book.

2. My personal book library stopped growing.

I did a little analysis the other night to find out what it's actually costing me to read on my Kindle... here are the results:

Number of books purchased: 17
Total $ spent on books: $102.15
Average cost per book: $6.01
Average cost per book (including the $259 Kindle cost): $21.24
Most expensive book: $14.00
Least expensive book: $0.00 (I have downloaded 4 free books)

That's just after 5 months of using the Kindle.  In terms of cost, I will actually be saving money over the cost of hardback books in a very short time.  I rarely purchased paperbacks in the past, so that is what I judge my cost on.  

I think the switch to total ebook use for me is working out very well...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

kae said:


> I only have five titles on my Kindle (for PC) and I'm not certain I'll get an actual Kindle. Why? I don't like to spend the $. I use my Public Library and probably will continue to get most of the books I read from that source.
> 
> I have often found titles at the PL I really liked and bought for my home library.
> 
> I think the e-books are innovative and signs of the future, and I applaud the technology. But it's a bit hard to share an e-book with a friend. I suppose that's the point, of course, everyone has to buy what they read; so publishers/authors might make more money.


Kae, it must be great to have a PL that is good. Mine.. sucks. pooooo. We live in the middle of nowheresville population 6000. being a reader here means one has read a newspaper/magazine/book in the past 10 years. we have NO decent bookstore either.. just whateer Walmart carries. I read 20-40 books a month, plus 5-8 Quilting magazines. the Kindle saved my sanity.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kae said:


> But it's a bit hard to share an e-book with a friend.


Nope, not hard at all. Dead easy. If you have a friend you share a lot of books with, you can each have your own Kindle and have them registered to the same account. Work out some ground rules about money and go. . . . . .My brother and I do this and it works great. 

As to the topic under discussion, I still buy paper books and really appreciate the aesthetic of a well designed cover etc. It's even possible that there are some books that lose just a little on the 'always the same typeface' Kindle. So I'll not give up paper books entirely. But the Kindle is nice: I was at a friend's house yesterday. Plan of the day was to sit and read by the pool. Kindle was perfect. . . I finished the book I was in the middle of and then read 2 other shorts and one novella. If I'd been limited to paper, I would have had to decide before I went, what extra book to bring to start. As it was, I had nearly 600 titles unread to choose from and could read what struck me . . . .

I'll also admit that I haven't been a big library book borrower for quite a while. . . . I got tired of finding dead bugs and unidentifiable stains in the books.  I'm also not much of a book borrower or lender. I used to borrow a lot from my mom and dad. . . .but mom's gone and dad reads less now. . . .my brother and I share my Kindle account, as I said, and there just aren't a lot of other people who share my taste in reading. . .even those who do don't read nearly as much as I do. I have found things on Kindle that I thought my son or another brother or one of my nieces might like. . . . when that happens I buy a paper copy and give it to 'em. My theory is, if it's good enough to recommend, it's good enough to buy another copy of. . . . .

But, that's just me. . . .I don't see it as "either/or".

I will make one other observation, however. I do think there's real value to a person distributing their work via Kindle to have access to one to see how the book displays. One of the shorts I read yesterday was rather dreadful in terms of formatting. It was fairly obvious that it had been converted from a manuscript that had either headers or footers -- 'cause they were still there but popped up in the middle of pages -- and no one had proofed it before uploading because there were cases where words rantogetherlikethis or lines were too long and there was a hard 'carriage return' code that made whole -- or sometimes half -- pages have half wrapped lines. The story wasn't bad but was REALLY hard to read. . . .if it hadn't been a short I wouldn't have finished it 'cause it would have been too hard to go through all that for a full length book. Oh, and there were only 5 chapters numbered 1, 4, 6, 7 and 12. Go figure. 

Again. . . .all of the above is my opinion only. . . your mileage, as they say, may vary.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I read 20-40 books a month, plus 5-8 Quilting magazines. the Kindle saved my sanity.


Hooray for Kindle. Yours is the type of situation that really makes a Kindle worthwhile.

Ann in Arlington: Thanks for the information on sharing. Also the comment about formatting is something all the authors and potential authors should heed. I'm also an editor and have done layout work with books and at magazines. I've seen some pretty bad stuff in the e-book world. Too bad, too, 'cuz the stories might have been fine, if you could get by the glitches.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

I am not Kindle-Loyal I just prefer reading on a Kindle more than books. It holds all my books, it's easy to purchase new ones anytime, anywhere.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

my eyes are old so I enjoy the kindle because of adjustable fonts. My favorite series is the one of Spenser by Robert B Parker & since I bought the kindle 11/09 I have bought only 2 paperback & they were old Spenser that are not on the kindle yet but 2 weeks after I got them they were announced as being available in 1.2011...I'll wait for the kindle version...I will however in the fall by the the late Robert B. Parker's last Spenser 'Painted Ladies'...


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Kristen, my feelings about e-readers are the same as yours about paper books.  I couldn't get away from paper fast enough!  The one thing I really like about there being paper books is that I love to browse brick and mortar book stores.  I can browse through them for hours, making lists on my blackberry of books I want to download to my Kindle.  I will miss book stores very much when they're gone, or become specialty stores for art and architecture books or children's books.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Now, now people, be nice ... let's educate Kristen, not rant at her.

By the way, Mr. Patterson, the politically correct term is man-bag, not man purse, if you please.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think we ARE educating.  
Kristen, there is really no comparison between reading a book on your computer (or whatever backlit screen) and an e-reader.
My offer and suggestion still stands - Kindle owners love to show off their Kindles.  See if there are any Kboards folks in your area and take a look at a Kindle.  I'm not trying to convert you (well, OK, I probably am ) but if you can see an e-ink screen in person, you'll see what we are talking about.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

larryb52 said:


> the late Robert B. Parker's last Spenser 'Painted Ladies'...


This was a surprise, I missed the news about Parker. I Googled and saw that it was in Janurary this year. Darn. I have read a number of Spensers and enjoyed them.


----------



## mdovell (Feb 7, 2010)

There are some things I can do with one and not the other...

1) I can hand books to people to borrow...there's not a snowballs chance in #%^$ I'm doing that with my kindle!

2) I can download preview chapters of a book at amazon. I'm not going to get in my and drive 20 minutes to a book store, ask for a book they might not carry, sit down and read it and drive another 20 minutes when I can download a sample in less than a minute and save gas

So what is holding kindle back? Well some of the prices still have to come down for some...I personally don't write much in margins but what it does allow to do is sometimes clip a portion...same with newspapers.

Books somewhat kinda have to get the actual real page numbers. I think this is what can hold back textbooks. What's page 53 in an ebook might only be page 30 in the real book. Obviously formatting different fonts changes this but still

I stil have a small library of around 100 or so books. Am I going to buy eversions of them? Probably not. Am I going to take the time to scan them and make them into huge pdf's? again probably not. There's some authors I like but hardcover is expensive (say $25)..then I have to wait what...a year for a paperback at maybe $10-12...I rather download a sample and then decide if I want it.

That and the amount of free books on kindle is huge and calibre to get newspapers/magazines to me make it worth it. That and eink is easy on the the eyes..reading on a screen (CRT or LCD) for me isn't good if I want to read a book...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

mdovell said:


> Books somewhat kinda have to get the actual real page numbers. I think this is what can hold back textbooks. What's page 53 in an ebook might only be page 30 in the real book. Obviously formatting different fonts changes this but still


See, and I would say that academia needs to move into the 21st century and let go of the arbitrary construct of page numbers


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Since I got my Kindle for Christmas of 2008, I have not purchased a DTB. I have read some, either gifts or from library. I have purchased Kindle books, both new releases and classics. I like the videotape/DVD analogy.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had my Kindle for over a year, and in that time the only paper books I've bought have been re-reads I couldn't find in any electronic format. Oh, and my copies of Absolute Sandman. 

Originally, I too thought that reading on the Kindle would take the "romance" out of curling up with a good book. I was wrong... Format doesn't matter, it's the words that matter. If the "story" is good, then what you're reading it on (paper, Kindle) disappears.

The Kindle is just far more convenient, and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Ostis (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had my K2 for almost a year now. I still read some paper books which aren't available on the Kindle. However, I spend most of my reading time on the Kindle. As a matter of fact, I used to get a lot of books from the library, so I didn't really spend money on those books. Now I'm reading more than ever and actually spending the money for the Kindle edition if it's a reasonable price. If it's over 10 dollars I go to the Library and borrow the book.  

I would say book publishers have actually made money from me because of the Kindle. Previously I was getting books from the library at no cost to me. Now I'm spending $9.99 and lower for their books on my Kindle 2. The convenience, portability, ease of purchase and ease of use have addicted me to the Kindle more than all the paper books I used to have. 

I recently retired and sold a couple thousand books from my library on Ebay (I was a Pastor for 30 years.) Now I'm finding a lot of the same materials on Kindle and (I know this sounds sad) I'm actually adding books to my Kindle which were some of the ones I sold on ebay.  But they are much easier to access through the Kindle, including my Greek New Testament and study bible, commentaries, etc.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

You've all given me SO much information. Thank you - I really appreciate the time you're taking to brainwash me into being a Kindle owner (KIDDING!). Seriously, though, there do seem to be a lot of benefits. I particularly like that you can adjust font sizes. And being able to carry hundreds of books at once is pretty appealing, too...

I was interested to learn about the preference for Kindle over iPad for reading, too. 

No one in my immediate come-over-for-cookies area has a Kindle (that I know of), but I'll be on the lookout. I'd be very interested to sample it.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I will make one other observation, however. I do think there's real value to a person distributing their work via Kindle to have access to one to see how the book displays.


 This is very true, and a good point.


----------

